# Single trailers



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

What's your opinion. I personally hate them. 

A friend is tossing up buying one for her 16.3 tb who has floating issues. They also have a 17h sb. She seems to think they're cheaper but I'm not sure it's a good trade off.

What do you guys think
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

By single trailer do you mean to hold one horse or has one axle? I assume the trailer would be a tag along (or bumper pull) model. Personally I do not trust single axle trailers (two axles have better weight distribution and stability if a flat tire, etc). Since your friend has two horses, she/he might want to take both at once sometime therefore a double trailer would be better; I also think doubles have better resale value than a single and I think a double, because it is wider, is more stable on the road than a single (goes to ratio of height to width and those are tall horses so your friend would need a taller trailer). Lastly, since the one horse has trailer issues I feel (not knowing what the issue is) that a wider trailer of sufficient height would probably be appreciated by the horse more than a narrower single one.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Yup that was my thoughts. 
She's talking about a double axle single horse.

I can't remember why I dislike them but I don't trust them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

they look goofy but I don't think it's a bad trailer so long as it suits your needs well... that being said idk if I personally would invest in one since they tend to have a stigma attached to them therefore likely affecting the resale value. What kind of a deal is she getting on it that a used 2 horse trailer is much more expensive?


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think she's looked a lot yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

In my area where things tend to be a bit higher priced than in other parts of the country if I could find a single horse trailer it's probably going to be between 400-800$ from fair to good condition. I bought my trailer for 1200 delivered and it's in very good condition with all the parts there.









its got the divider, quarter windows with stakes, blue tinted windows, tack area, 7'1'' +


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Horse head out back

? There is a big price difference here. Have seen decent 1 horse for 900 where a good 2 horse is 3000.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Ah sorry I didn't see you were in melbourne I was speaking with us market. hence $.


----------

